# 1/48 AMT P-40F done (finally)



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It's done. I built this P-40 for a wartime pilot that flew it. He insists it is a P-40F but the canopy bracing in the photograph tells me it is probably a P-40L. Paint is per his memory, a grayed brown color, weathered.
The kit is the AMT kit with the resin nose. Also used the Ultracast exhausts which are nice!
My attempt at the nose marking decals didn't work out like I wanted. I could not locate my inkjet clear sheet so I used regular decal sheet in the printer...


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautifuly built and finished. I have done something similar in the past and it is a wonderful feeling to see the look on a Veteran's face when you do something like this for them. My Hats off to you......Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Very well done..............I think you nailed it!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent subtle weathering job!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

well done!!!


----------

